# انواع الهندسة



## Saadc2 (3 أبريل 2007)

ما هي اصعب انواع الهندسة وماترتيب الهندسة الصناعية من الهندسة 
ملاحظة : الهندسة الصناعية في الاردن في المرتبة الاخيرة


----------



## صناعي1 (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان قصدك في الصعوبة هو صعوبة المواد و المساقات فبرأيي و من خلال ما كنت أسمعه من زملائي من التخصصات الاخرى (غير الصناعية) ايام الدراسة فإن اصعب التخصصات هو الهندسة الكهربائية ثم الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة المعمارية تحتاج لميول خاصة بمجالها و بالنسبة للتخصصات الاخرى مثل الهندسة الصناعية او المدنية او الكيميائية فهي أقل صعوبة.

اما عن كون الهندسة الصناعية في الأردن في المرتبة الأخيرة فلا أدري ان كنت تقصد انها الاخيرة من ناحية معدلات القبول في الجامعات او من حيث فرص العمل.
و حسب ما اعلم ان الهندسة الصناعية تأتي في الوسط من حيث معدلات القبول (تختلف من جامعة لأخرى) اما من حيث فرص العمل فهي ليست بحجم التخصصات الأخرى كالهندسة المدنية او الكهربائية او الميكانيكية، لكن في المقابل لا يوجد بطالة في صفوف المهندسين الصناعيين كما ان الهندسة الصناعية توفر فرص ممتازة للتطور الوظيفي في المستقبل (طبعا يعتمد هذا بشكل او بآخر على الشخص نفسه).


----------



## Saadc2 (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ما قصرت صناعي 1


----------



## فلسطين الخطيب (7 أبريل 2007)

أنا أعتقد أن الهندسة الصناعية في الأردن بدات تأخذ مجدها.
أولا:معدلها أصبح منافس لمعدل الكهربائية والطبية.
ثانيا: هي الهندسة الوحيدة التي لا بطالة فيها.


----------

